# Tuyển sinh Cao Đẳng Dịch vụ pháp lý Doanh nghiệp - Catiedu



## KOanh123 (13 Tháng chín 2021)

*Nội Dung Chính
1. Giới thiệu về Dịch vụ pháp lý Doanh nghiệp tại Catiedu

2. Chương trình đào tạo

3. Mục tiêu đào tạo tại Catiedu

4. Tại sao nên học Dịch vụ pháp lý Doanh nghiệp tại Catiedu

5. Cơ hội việc làm của sinh viên sau khi ra trường

6. Kết Luận*

Trong khi nhân lực các ngành kinh tế – tài chính đang có nguy cơ khủng hoảng thừa thì nhân lực ngành luật và cán bộ Tư pháp lại được dự báo là sẽ có nhu cầu cao trong nhiều năm tới. Trong bài viết này chúng ta cùng tìm hiểu về Dịch vụ pháp lý doanh nghiệp là gì?

*1. Giới thiệu về Dịch vụ pháp lý Doanh nghiệp tại Catiedu

- Dịch vụ pháp lý doanh nghiệp là gì?

Dịch vụ pháp lý doanh nghiệp là gì *hiểu đơn giản là ngành nghề cung cấp về các dịch vụ pháp lý, pháp luật, nhằm cung cấp các giải pháp về vấn đề pháp lý liên quan và phát sinh từ các hoạt động của doanh nghiệp, tổ chức trong xã hội.Nhằm giải quyết các vấn đề tranh chấp về dân sự, hành chính, kinh doanh của doanh nghiệp







_*- Đặc điểm nổi bật khi học tại Catiedu*_

 CATIEDU là đơn vị đầu tiên áp dụng chuyển đổi số, trí tuệ nhân tạo AI vào Giáo dục

 Học phí Giảm 40% HP - TG so với học truyền thống - Tốt Nghiệp Bằng Chính Quy

 Học lý thuyết Online - Thực hành - Thực tập tại Cơ sở - Doanh nghiệp - Bệnh viện 64 Tỉnh thành

 Miễn phí học thử, trải nghiệm khóa học của trường, khóa học kỹ năng, luyện thi online 100%

 Miễn phí hơn 1000 khóa học kỹ năng, 500Gb tài liệu, luận văn ... tại Diendan.cati.edu.vn

*2. Chương trình đào tạo*

Đào tạo các kiến thức tổng hợp về pháp luật Việt Nam:

- Có khả năng hiểu và phân tích được những quy định của pháp luật;

- Vận dụng những quy định của pháp luật vào thực hiện các dịch vụ tư vấn pháp lý;

- Có khả năng thu thập, thẩm định, phân tích thông tin chính xác;

*3. Mục tiêu đào tạo tại Catiedu*


Sinh Viên sẽ được trang bị kiến thức một cách hệ thống về: Lịch sử nhà nước và pháp luật Việt Nam, Luật Hiến pháp, Luật Hành chính, Luật Dân sự, Luật Hình sự, Luật Lao động, Luật Thương mại, Luật Tài chính, Luật Ngân hàng,Luật Tố tụng Dân sự, Luật Tố tụng Hình sự, Luật Tố tụng Hành chính, Luật sở hữu trí tuệ, Luật cạnh tranh, . . .
*





4. Tại sao nên học Dịch vụ pháp lý Doanh nghiệp tại Catiedu*

- " Nói không với thất nghiệp" sinh viên có cơ hội việc làm lương cao, thăng tiến trong công việc.

- Sinh viên được học tập và đào tạo những môn học then chốt, rèn luyện kĩ năng về chuyên ngành dịch vụ pháp lý doanh nghiệp

- Có cơ hội kiểm nghiệm và vận dụng kiến thức của mình thông qua những đợt thực tập.

*5. Cơ hội việc làm của sinh viên sau khi ra trường*

Sinh viên ngành Dịch vụ pháp lý doanh nghiệp: Sau khi tốt nghiệp có khả năng nghiên cứu,năng lực tự học tập để tiếp tục nâng cao kiến thức về pháp luật.Sinh viên Catiedu ngành này có thể đảm nhận các công việc như:

- Làm việc tại văn phòng, ban pháp chế, thanh tra,văn phòng thuộc các sở, ban, ngành,cơ quan hành chính;

*





6. Kết Luận*


Qua những thông tin trên thì CATIEDU đáng là nơi lựa chọn cho tất cả các sinh viên đăng ký lựa chọn môi trường học cho tương lai bản thân mình cũng như gia định.
Mọi thông tin tư vấn tuyển sinh vui lòng bấm nút đăng ký phía dưới để được tư vấn viên hỗ trợ tốt nhất hoặc call trực tiếp hotline của Trường miễn phí 24/7.
HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU
 0838.068.068 - 0777.255.777 - 0943.11.33.11

Sơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM
Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.
Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN


----------

